# Apple Store app avec 2 ID toujours le faux connecte



## eckri (18 Novembre 2020)

J'ai l' app Apple Store sur iPad mais j'ai deux apple ID :
le mien pour iCloud sans carte bancaire
celui pour la famille et l'apple store  avec ma carte bancaire et apple pay

Si J'installe l'application Apple Store il me connecte automatiquement a mon compte iCloud et impossible de se déconnecter ou lui faire comprendre que c'est pas le bon

une idee ?

merci


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2020)

Etrange, je suis dans le même cas et je peut définir des comptes différent pour iCloud et les services apple et un autre pour le store. Logique, mon identifiant Store date d'avant iCloud.


----------



## eckri (18 Novembre 2020)

je peux le faire sur le web mais pas dans l'app sur iPad , il y a meme pas de deconnexion possible

Je viens de regarder sur mon iPad dans réglages la ou il y a mon nom et ma photo c'est l'id de mon  iCloud et donc dans Paiement et Livraison il n'y a rien vu que ce n'est pas l id familial du store
Je n'achete rien sur mon id icloud 
comment faire pour que ce soit dans le bon ordre ?

c'est un sac de noeud ce partage familial , on a un id commun pour la famille et chacun un id prive pour iCloud

est ce que je peux changer l id du strore  par un l id de mon icloud sans perdre les achats et le partage familial ?


----------



## eckri (2 Février 2021)

le prob c'est que je suis coince, je suis parti sur 2 ID au debut a cause du partage familial


----------

